

Tcd.vim: Tab-specific directories in Vim - oinksoft
https://github.com/oinksoft/tcd.vim

======
oinksoft
This is something I extracted from a plugin I wrote years ago, proj.vim. It is
sometimes quite useful to be able to set a different working directory in a
tab on the fly, particularly if you use tools that default to the working
directory, such as NERD_Tree.vim.

Please report issues on Github.

